# Ostarine-O-Acetate



## MrInsensitive (Mar 21, 2022)

Well, I’ve had my fair share of ostarine solution, but this new one called ‘ostarine o acetate’ its cheaper per G. 
I’m wondering; what is the difference? Extremely limited information online, could be due to the abundance of original mk2866 In my results. 
has anyone messed with both of these? Or the just the acetate version?


----------



## zsquare (Oct 28, 2022)

Bumping this. Anyone have any experience / thoughts?


----------

